# The mystery Moen cartridge



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ferguson’s gave me the wrong one(shown on the left). The one on the right is the bad one. Came out of a brand new moen roman tub faucet of the 2 handle variety. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a gamma radiated angry cartridge. Be carful when it turns green.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That would explain why it was so hard to remove


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moen 1224 and Moen 1248


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You're a life saver Ron :notworthy:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

How about this one? 
any ideas it is not a proflow.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PaulW said:


> How about this one?
> any ideas it is not a proflow.
> 
> View attachment 2975


My guess is a "premier" faucet sold by barnett brass. i have a case of similar cartridges but they are not the exact same.......it has red and green on it and almost looks identical but its not.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

PaulW said:


> How about this one?
> any ideas it is not a proflow.
> 
> View attachment 2975


Appears to be a Matco-Norca or possibly a EZE-FLO

A picture of the bottom of the cartridge would help


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Themaster is correct.

It is from premier's westport line

they are worth about $8.50 each


----------

